

Why can't there be an "ultimate" programming language? - wiradikusuma
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2495830/why-cant-there-be-an-ultimate-programming-language

======
lutusp
I don't know why no one offered these answers over at StackOverflow, but:

* Computer languages reflect the reality of the computers on which they run -- how you allocate resources, how you orchestrate events -- and as the computer changes, so does the language. For example, why have interrupts on a processor that doesn't support them? Why have multithreading on a processor that supports only one thread? Computer languages change along with the computers themselves.

* There is already an ultimate computer language. It's called mathematics.

------
DerpObvious
Because having to program a hundred DSLs in your super-language is as (or
more) annoying as just learning a handful of different languages (and
runtimes) in the first place.

